# Diastolic Hypertension and Thyroid



## hapimom (May 22, 2010)

Hey y'all.

Do you know anything about a link between isolated diastolic blood pressure and the thyroid? I've got Isolated diastolic BP (or so it appears after close monitoring) and I'm having my thyroid checked on Wed. I'm just wondering if there is a link there.

Thanks.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

yes there can be, hyperthyroid can lead to high blood pressure and so can hypothyroidism, many people think hypothyroidism can cause low blood pressure,it can actually be the opposite


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

http://hyper.ahajournals.org/cgi/reprint/11/1/78.pdf

"It is concluded that diastolic hypertension resulting from
hypothyroidism is a relatively common disorder, present in 1.2% of our referred hypertensive
patients, that should be sought and treated."

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> http://hyper.ahajournals.org/cgi/reprint/11/1/78.pdf
> 
> "It is concluded that diastolic hypertension resulting from
> hypothyroidism is a relatively common disorder, present in 1.2% of our referred hypertensive
> ...


Good find, Hillaryedrn!


----------



## hapimom (May 22, 2010)

Thanks y'all. 

I just got my TSH results back and my level was .63. The range was .2-4.0. So I reckon i'm good. I thought they'd do a full thyroid panel, but they didn't. When I called back the only other thyroid related test this lab offers is the T4.

Since my TSH was in range, then I reckon this is not my problem. I just have random high blood pressure and anxiety and insomnia and...

Oh well. Thanks again folks.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

You know, I wouldn't give up on that just yet. A TSH by itself is really no good. At the bare minimum you should also have had some T3 and T4 labs done. Is there any way you can request more labs? It would be nice to have some antibodies done as well.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, must have the full set of labs to see what the real picture is.

Regardless, you must be treated for the hypertension.


----------

